# Marina Gdańsk Open 2008 - Live results



## studzien (Aug 28, 2008)

You are invited to follow the live results from the Marina Gdańsk Open 2008, which will be held in Gdańsk, Poland, on Saturday, 30th of August.

The live results will be available here:
http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/

First event starts at 9:00 AM CET.
You can find complete schedule at the website of the competition, here:
http://marinaopen.speedcubing.com.pl/ (click "Harmonogram")

Hope you'll enjoy it.

Best regards from the competition organiser - Adam Polkowski


----------



## Rama (Aug 29, 2008)

Wew! It will be exciting!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 29, 2008)

Powodzenia ! Wielu wygranych .

Succes .


----------



## Rama (Aug 30, 2008)

Adam Polkowski and Kamil Zielinski both did sub 1:40 average for the Megaminx!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 30, 2008)

Rama said:


> Adam Polkowski and Kamil Zielinski both did sub 1:40 average for the Megaminx!





 that is obscene


----------



## Rama (Aug 30, 2008)

One Handed:
1. Marcin Jakubowski (Poland) 6.75

Ultimate craziness! 
Viva Polska. 
That's why ''I love Poland''!


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

WHAT!?!? 6.75!?!? That's faster than the 2H record. Did he get a f2l and ll skip or something?


----------



## Erik (Aug 30, 2008)

Lol?
It's been corrected -> 36.75


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 30, 2008)

It looks like a typo. His second solve was 20 something.


EDIT: It has been corrected now.


----------



## Doudou (Aug 30, 2008)

Lost my ER...
Nice, Tomasz. Now, you are THE favourite.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 30, 2008)

Czesc polska druzyno!
Bardzo mnie ucieszyly Wasze dzisiejsze wyniki.
Ja i moja rodzina kochamy Was bardzo! Zyczymy Wam wiele szczescia i wygranych na EC. 
Tesknie za Adamem, Pio Pio,Tomaszem i reszta.
Przytulam Was mocno i caluje!
Maria ,Rama i Ton


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 31, 2008)

Woah amazing results. Congrats to Tomasz!


----------



## Paris (Sep 1, 2008)

Crazycubemom said:


> Czesc polska druzyno!
> Bardzo mnie ucieszyly Wasze dzisiejsze wyniki.
> Ja i moja rodzina kochamy Was bardzo! Zyczymy Wam wiele szczescia i wygranych na EC.
> Tesknie za Adamem, Pio Pio,Tomaszem i reszta.
> ...



Maria it is very nice to hear those words in my own language. You should be Polish because your heart is so warm and open like our hearts 

and about me  i messed up megaminx because i was stressed only this NR 1:28.xx was a good solve  and that solve gave me 1:38.xx mean  

and i have to say about my clock mean xD i've got 12.xx,12.06, and DNF DNF was 9.88 it should be NR  but i turned all clocks on 1 hour. Guys please change it to avg  

greetings Paris


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2008)

Paris said:


> Crazycubemom said:
> 
> 
> > Czesc polska druzyno!
> ...


Nice times indeed Paris!
I agree that all current mean-of-three puzzles (megaminx, square-1, clock) should be changed to average of 5 as soon as possible. 1 lucky single solve will also give you a very big chance of the "average" record and 1 bad/dnf single solve basically ruins your chance of getting a nice result. Solvers have gotten faster at square-1 and clock and scramblers have gotten faster on megaminx so it shouldn't be a time problem. I really hope this will change next year.

Also, if you really "turned all clocks on 1 hour" you have a broken clock or amazing skills


----------



## Pedro (Sep 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Nice times indeed Paris!
> I agree that all current mean-of-three puzzles (megaminx, square-1, clock) should be changed to average of 5 as soon as possible. 1 lucky single solve will also give you a very big chance of the "average" record and 1 bad/dnf single solve basically ruins your chance of getting a nice result. Solvers have gotten faster at square-1 and clock and scramblers have gotten faster on megaminx so it shouldn't be a time problem. I really hope this will change next year.
> 
> Also, if you really "turned all clocks on 1 hour" you have a broken clock or amazing skills



did you see the thread I made at the WCA forum? http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=460


----------

